# Heartgard Tablets



## SeqViz (Feb 24, 2014)

Does anyone know of a reputable online pharmacy that sells Heartard tablets (NOT chewables)? My vet does not stock them. VetRXDirect is out of stock of the 26-50 lb tablets I need. 

Thanks.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You might try Doctors Foster and Smith.
I always worry to much about counterfeit drugs, so I pay a little the higher price at my vets. If another vet in your area carries the heartgard, most will sell it to you with a copy of the pups heartworm test, and/or a phone call from your vet.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

SeqViz said:


> ... Heartard tablets (NOT chewables) ...


I'm curious - why not chewables?


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> You might try Doctors Foster and Smith.


That's where we get our doggie meds.


----------



## SeqViz (Feb 24, 2014)

My V has had severe reactions to some foods and meds. So, I do not want to risk the added flavoring in the chewables causing another emergency trip.

Drs. Foster and Smith do not carry it either. So frustrating.


----------



## SeqViz (Feb 24, 2014)

Found them at Allivet! After I ordered, I heard from VetRX that they fixed their website and they are now available, but Allivet is a couple dollars cheaper.


----------



## summervizsla (Nov 7, 2021)

SeqViz said:


> My V has had severe reactions to some foods and meds. So, I do not want to risk the added flavoring in the chewables causing another emergency trip.
> 
> Drs. Foster and Smith do not carry it either. So frustrating.


 What reactions has your V had? My 4.5 month V is having seizures after his last vaccines (rabies & others). He also took Heartgard/Nextgard a week or two before those.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

summervizsla said:


> What reactions has your V had? My 4.5 month V is having seizures after his last vaccines (rabies & others). He also took Heartgard/Nextgard a week or two before those.


The one I would be most cautious about is Nexgard.

FDA information on afoxolaner (Nexgard), an isoxazoline type insecticide and associated adverse neurological symptoms including seizures noted in dogs. Neurologic Event Potential and Bravecto, Credelio, Nexgard, Simparica

While everything has a risk, Heartgard has two ingredients with a very good safety track record ivermectin and pyrantel in both animals and humans.

Many recommend not using insecticidal preventative treatments for fleas unless areas that your dog frequents is known to have them as a problem. Personally I do not, but I do use a Preventic anti-tick collar for Ellie since we live in an area with ticks and tick-born illnesses are nothing to mess around with. If she did get fleas, its more of a nuisance with little health risk such as a tick illness could entail.


----------



## summervizsla (Nov 7, 2021)

Dan_A said:


> The one I would be most cautious about is Nexgard.
> 
> FDA information on afoxolaner (Nexgard), an isoxazoline type insecticide and associated adverse neurological symptoms including seizures noted in dogs. Neurologic Event Potential and Bravecto, Credelio, Nexgard, Simparica
> 
> ...


Thank you very much. After lots of researching I found that same information. I won't be giving him anymore Nexgard!


----------

